# Breeding a Canadian type with a European type



## adofranz (Aug 7, 2016)

I have a male canadian type that I am considering to breed with a female German type that I have recently acquired.

Does anybody have experience with this?

Any comments/ideas/suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't recommend it if you don't know what you're doing. Takes a lot of time, study and brain picking.

You could get something amazing, you could get complete crap.

What's the goal?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't do it.

Or , tell us why you would do it?

You don't breed "types" , or national origins , or even lines -- you breed specific FAMILIES which need to be examined far beyond the sire and the dam . You include their entire background .

Neither dog may be temperamentally correct . Neither dog may be conformationally correct . 

The popularity of the GSD has been and continues to be its downfall.


----------



## adofranz (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks for your comments.

So here's my problem:

I have a canadian champion (male) see the picture attached. But appart from my male, I don't fancy really the american/canadian lines. My Sir is borderline.

Of course you'd then ask me why did I get it at first, and the answer is when I immigrated to North America from Europ, I only knew of the existance of the west german show & work line.

So it took me years to find a Quebec breeder that had somethign close to what I knew and had in the past.

Now I acquired a female GSD from German line. The puppy is barely 3 months old. But I am considering to breed her with my male in 2 years time. So I am trying to have a sense of what comes out of it, and i am looking for breeders who have done it.

From your comments, the result is more often horrible than great...


----------



## adofranz (Aug 7, 2016)

So here he is, my Canadian Line Canadian Champion.

As I am discovering the american/canadian line, I am not too crazy about them... my boy is the only one that I am crazy about, he is border line...

So I am looking for breeders who have done this in the past to share their experience.

I now own a 3 months old female puppy from a German line.

I have 2 years to decide what to do.


----------



## NorthwindsGS (Mar 23, 2016)

What do you mean when you say your male is borderline? I don't understand what you mean by that....you want to breed type to type. Only after both dogs have passed Heath clearances such as hip/elbow, DM testing, temperament tests and also achieved a working/obedience title-doesn't matter how pretty your dog is if he can't work-then you may want to consider breeding him/her. Look at your males best traits and his faults....find a female similar in type without the faults your male has. Look at her health clearances and titles. Then look at what both your male and the females sire/dams have produced in the past....compare progeny and siblings confirmation and titles...see if they have produced the type you are looking for consistently.....just because you own a female puppy doesn't mean you should breed her to your male. We own a male and two females...I will not use my own make for our one girl as they wont complement each other. Please do your research and perhaps join a club and hold off on any ideas of breeding until you have a mentor to help point you in the right direction.


----------



## adofranz (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He is a handsome dog. I had a puppy out of a litter from two great dogs with working and show bloodlines crossed. It was a disaster in our case. I would not even be entertaining any ideas about breeding the female until she is proven. Then you can get suggestions for a good stud. 

If he is not 1000% what you are looking for why breed him?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is your first post in which you introduce your male and announce his availability for stud service http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/661921-dynamic-o-eugen-manzerol.html 

No one came knocking? 

By borderline I am taking you mean that his x ray results came back borderline?
That is not the end of the world.
Many A stamp German dogs with NZ would fit into that area.

What is more important is his genotype -- the results that came from littermates, sire, dam, and back into the generations.

I sort of recognize his type . I will PM you and take a stab at it.

Post his entire pedigree .
Post the pedigree of your female.

He is good looking . 
Post a picture of him just standing around. Wonder about his back.
I can't help from looking back on his rear , his thigh . To me he looks like a dog that would pull himself from the front
rather than have that powerful push from the rear. I would want to see a stronger , well muscled rear .


----------



## adofranz (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi all... sorry i think i confused you all with the word "borderline". What I meant is that my male doesn't come across to me as a pure American/Canadian type like the Colley looking GSD that i see at the shows.

When I lived in France, these type of GSD were rejected. Only to see they have expanded much in North America. Nothing wrong but had I known I'd have gone for a German type. 

Nevertheless, my Sir looks like a European type to me but slightly longer...

Hips and Elbows are perfect.


----------



## adofranz (Aug 7, 2016)

carmspack said:


> Here is your first post in which you introduce your male and announce his availability for stud service http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/661921-dynamic-o-eugen-manzerol.html
> 
> No one came knocking?
> 
> ...


Hi there... no one came looking. I hope to find a breeder who'd want to try him out... I'd love to see what comes out of it too.


----------



## adofranz (Aug 7, 2016)

You can see his pedigree in the pedegree database: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2529657-dynamics-o-eugen-manzerol


----------

